# Rockbox? Under emulation?



## redchard (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on whether it is possible to run Rockbox on FBSD?

Would/should it work with Linux emulation, or perhaps Wine?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

It's firmware for specific MP3 players. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware


----------



## roddierod (Nov 23, 2010)

I used to use Rockbox on an old iRiver MP3 player I had. If you have one of the supported MP3 players it works great and I'd recommend it. But as SirDice points out it is firmware specific to the individual MP3 players.

If you want to develop a port of Rockbox look and the documentation on the home page and you'll find information on how to develop using Linux and a UISimulator tool. But if you are looking to use it as a media player, that is not what it is.


----------



## redchard (Nov 23, 2010)

@roddierod, I guess I wasn't clear in my question; I meant to ask if anyone had installed the "RockboxUtility" on a FBSD system.  My understanding is the utility makes flashing the firmware and syncing an mp3 player more "iTunes-like".

The website offers a download version for Win, Linux and OS X; there is also a src file.

I was wondering if anyone has any info or experience with building it from src or using it to sync and manage media.

Sorry for the poorly-worded post.


----------



## redchard (Nov 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's firmware for specific MP3 players.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware



@SirDice, I did know that. Sorry if my q was unclear.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 23, 2010)

redchard said:
			
		

> @roddierod, I guess I wasn't clear in my question; I meant to ask if anyone had installed the "RockboxUtility" on a FBSD system.  My understanding is the utility makes flashing the firmware and syncing an mp3 player more "iTunes-like".
> 
> The website offers a download version for Win, Linux and OS X; there is also a src file.
> 
> ...



Oh. When I installed Rockbox, I used the manual method of installing it. I really don't recall a Graphical installer at the time or support for Linux at all. This was 5 or 6 years ago. Once it was installed, I just mounted it as a hard drive in FreeBSD.


----------



## redchard (Nov 24, 2010)

*RockBoxUtility 3.7 runs under wine*

Just for posterity's sake: RockBoxUtility runs under wine, but you have to mount the mp3 player in the Win emulation for it be useful (if anyone can tutorial me on how to do that, I'd appreciate it :q:beer).

Oddly, the .exe noticed that it was running in wine and opened a dialog telling the user it's better to use the "native Linux mode".

My linux libs are not cooperating yet, so I can't say about that mode.


----------

